# E-cigarettes Could Stub Out Tobacco Bonds Sooner Than Thought



## Alex (24/6/14)

A highly interesting read.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...CZ20140624?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Nice read, thank you @Alex


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

nice article @Alex 

an interesting read indeed


----------



## PeterHarris (24/6/14)

see? it's all about the money.. that why they want to regulate e-juice, not becuase they care about consumers health, they care about their loss in taxes ect - they couldn't give a flying  about the consumer's health.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

